
Show HN: Convert CSV files to ASCII tables (vscode extension) - plasma
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=phplasma.csv-to-table
======
plasma
Author here, made a vscode extension to convert your CSV/PSV/TSV files into a
formatted ASCII table.

I’ve found this useful when needing to export data from temporary sources
(sql, APIs) and present them in an email.

~~~
dmlittle
Nifty little extension!

For SQL sources, isn't it easier to copy-paste the query output rather than
export it as a CSV and then convert it to a table format?

